# Equipo de sonido Hi-Fi



## CarlaA97 (May 24, 2015)

Hola querida gente del foro!! bueno soy practicamente nueva, y es la primera vez que pregunto, asi*-*q*UE* tenganme paciencia  jaja
Hace ya meses quise adquirir un buen equipo de sonido para escuchar la musica como se debe, luego de tantas investigaciones y opiniones decidi armarme un equipo hi-fi ,uno humilde pero aceptable... entiendo que en terminos de hi-fi nada puede ser una ganga, pero busco aparatos q*UE* sean de buena calidad con un precio aceptable.
En principio soy bastante ignorante ,aunque he leido sobre algunas especificaciones a tener en cuenta (ohmios , la potencia ,dimensiones etc) y las diferencias entre los componentes (monitores de estudio y altavoces,cableado, receptores y ampli) estoy  perdida!
Luego de leer tantos post de marcas y calidad y asegurarme q*UE* los productos se puedan comprar en mi pais (Arg) y los pueda comprar yo con mi dinero jajaja acerte solo por unos altavoces y un ampli, lo basico.
Mi objetivo es comprar unos *Bafles Monitor Audio Bronze Bx2* como parlantes y en tema de amplificador queria q*UE* me ayuden, dentro del rango de dinero que puedo gastar se encuentran:
 Amplificador Rotel Rb-956ax De 6 Canales
Amplificador Cambridge Audio Topaz Am 10 Estéreo
Amplificador Stereo Pioneer A-30 
Pre Y Amplificador Rotel Rsp960x Y Rb956ax (el combo)
o sino un receptor
Cambridge Audio Topaz Sr10 Stereo Receiver Am/fm

Bueno ante todo esto mi consulta es que me informen mas claramente en este tema, cual son las caracteristicas que debo tener en cuenta para la compatibilidad entre los componentes y el uso q*UE* le voy a dar, si vale la pena comprar alguno de esos ampli o cuales me recomiendan,que otros componentes debo comprar para tener mi equipo completo (cables , reproductor de cd,USB etc)claramente QUE DEBO COMPRAR!!?
*N*esecito q*UE* me orienten para no arrepentirme despues de haberme comprado cualquier cosa!!

Otros datos q*UE* pueden ser importantes: EL USO Q*UE* LE VOY A DAR. Es solamente para escuchar musica en mi habitacion, tiene unos 3mts de ancho x 6,5mts de largo ,no*-*se cual seria la potencia recomendada pero supon*G*o q*UE* una baja estaria bien.
*L*a musica que escucho tiene bajos y agudos muy intensos, escucho  clasica y opera, jazz, rock alternativo,y mucha musica instrumental donde los detalles deben ser claros.
*Y* no me interesa reventar los parlantes con el volumen solo es musica para ambientar.
Desde ya muchas gracias!! y perdon por ser tan sermonera ,soy de escribir mucho jaja ...


----------



## pppppo (May 24, 2015)

Primero leete las normas del foro sobre escritura etc..asi no te aparecen esas letras rojas.
Podrias pedir que te armen los equipos correspondientes y escuharlos, para luego decidir, no todos tienen el mismo gusto. Lo que para uno es lindo quizas para otro no.
Subi los datos de dichos articulos, con una miniatura si es posible.
Si el vendedor hace lo que corresponde te facilitara lo anterior.
De eso estuve escuchando un rotel, otro modelo y con controles basicos y me parecio muy bueno. 
No soy el apropiado para orientarte, pero supongo lo anterior es basico y con paciencia tendras comentarios orientativos calificados.


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 24, 2015)

Genial gracias, les paso las especificaciones
*Bafles Monitor Audio Bronze Bx2*
Monitor de 2 vias, puerto bass-reflex frontal, 1 mindwoofer con cono de MMP Mk2 de 165mm, 1 tweeter de 25 mm con cupula de C-Cam
Especificaciones:
Respuesta en frecuencia: 42-30000Hz , +/-3 dB.
Impedancia nominal: 6 ohmios.
Sensibilidad: 90 dB/W/m
Potencia de amplificacion: 30-100 W RMS

Amplificador Rotel Rb-956ax De 6 Canales
ESPECIFICACIONES
Potencia de salida continua: 30 vatios * por canal, min. RMS ambos canales accionados en 8 ohmios 20 a 20,000 Hz con no más de 0,03% THD.
DIN de salida: 50 vatios por canal (1 kHz, 4 ohmios, 1% THD)
Pico de corriente: 20A (0,1 ohmios, 10 usec, 1 pulso)
salida de potencia (BTL): 90 vatios (puente) min. RMS conducidos a 8 ohmios de 20 a 20.000Hz con no más de 0,03% THD.
Distorsión armónica total (THD): No más de 0,03% (potencia nominal continua). (20 a 20.000Hz): No más de 0,03% (media potencia nominal continua). No más de 0,05% (1 vatio por canal de salida de potencia, 8 ohmios). 
Distorsión de intermodulación: No más de 0,05% (potencia nominal continua). (60 Hz: 7 kHz = 4: 1) No más de 0,05% (salida de potencia continua nominal 1/2). No más de 0,05% (1 vatio por canal de salida de potencia, 8 ohmios).
De salida (altavoces): 8 ohmios min (modo bdrigded); 4-16 ohmios (modo estéreo) 
Factor de amortiguamiento: 180 (20 a 20,000 Hz, 8 ohmios) 
Sensibilidad de entrada / Impedancia: 1.0V / 27 kiloohmios
Nivel de sobrecarga (THD 0,5%, 1 kHz): 5V
Respuesta de frecuencia: 10 a 80,000 Hz, 01 dB, -1,0 dB 
Relación señal a ruido (IHF, una red): Requisito 105 dB 
Potencia GENERAL: 120 V / 60 Hz, 230-240 V / 50 Hz (dependiendo del destino)

*Amplificador Cambridge Audio Topaz Am 10 Estéreo*
Especificaciones
Potencia de salida: 35 vatios (a 8 ohmios)
Respuesta de frecuencia: (-3 DB) 5 Hz - 50 kHz
Relación S / N (ref 1w): > 82dB (ponderado)
THD (no ponderado): <0.01% @ 1 kHz, 80% de la potencia nominal 
<0,15% 20Hz - 20kHx, el 80% de la potencia nominal
Max. Consumo de energía: 260 Watts
Impedancia de entrada: 47k ohmios
Amplificador de potencia factor de amortiguamiento: > 50
Estanterías impulso definitivo / corte : + / - 10 dB a 100 Hz y 10 kHz

*Pre Y Amplificador Rotel Rsp960x Y Rb956ax*
POTENCIA :30 WATTS RMS POR 6 CANALES
ENTRADAS:PHONO-AUX-DVD-TAPE-MP4
SALIDAS: 6 PARLANTES 
TRANSFORMADOR TOROIDAL

*Cambridge Audio Topaz Sr10 Stereo Receiver Am/fm*
Potencia :85 W RMS (8 ohmios)
Respuesta en frecuencia -1 dB) 5 Hz - 50 kHz
Distorsión armónica (sin ponderar): < 0,01% a 1 kHz, 80% de potencia nominal
< 0,15%, 20 Hz - 20 kHz, 80% de potencia nominal
Relación señal/ruido (ref. 1 W) : > 82 dB (sin ponderar)
Impedancia de entrada: 47 kiloohmios
Factor de amortiguación del amplificador > 50
Controles de agudos y graves, filtros limitadores, potenciadores y de corte: +/-10 dB a 100 Hz y 20 kHz
Salida del subwoofer: 200 Hz, segundo orden. Los niveles izquierdo y derecho siguen la configuración del volumen.
Consumo energético máximo: 500 W

El pionner estaba vendido jaja pero tengo otro nuevo como opcion
*Amplificador Integrado Rotel Ra02 *
Especificaciones
Potencia Continua de Salida: 40 vatios/canal sobre 8 ohmios 
(20-20.000 Hz, THD < 0’03%, 8 ohmios) 
Distorsión Armónica Total (20-20.000 Hz) <0’03% a la potencia nominal, 
a la mitad de la misma o a 1 vatio
Distorsión por Intermodulación <0’03% a la potencia nominal, 
(60 Hz : 7 kHz, 4:1) a la mitad de la misma o a 1 vatio
Respuesta en Frecuencia (todas las entradas) 
Entrada de Fono: 20-15.000 Hz, ±0’3 dB 
Entradas de Línea: 10-40.000 Hz, ±1 dB
Factor de Amortiguamiento: 180 
(20-20.000 Hz, 8 ohmios)
Sensibilidad/Impedancia de Entrada 
Entrada de Fono: 2’5 mV/47 kohmios 
Entradas de Línea: 150 mV/24 kohmios
Nivel de Entrada Máximo 
Entrada de Fono: 180 mV 
Entradas de Línea:5v
Nivel/Impedancia de Salida: 1 V/470 ohmios 
del Preamplificador
Rango de Actuación de los Controles de Tono: ±6 dB en 100 Hz/10.000 Hz
Relación Señal/Ruido (norma IHF/ponderación A) 
Entrada de Fono: 80 dB 
Entradas de Línea: 100 dB
Alimentación 
Versión para EE.UU.: 120 voltios/60 Hz 
Versión para Europa: 230 voltios/50 Hz

Bueno espero q*ue* eso sirva, como los componentes los voy a comprar por internet no tengo ningun vendedor que me ayude , ne*c*ecito saber que ampli o receptor me conviene entre estas opciones, si son compatibles con los parlantes, q*ue* me falta por comprar y que otras opciones me recomiendan (que esten en Argentina y que no sean demasiado caros ,hay muchos q*ue* rondan los 40000 pesos!! es mucho) Desde ya gracias y espero consejos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 24, 2015)

Pero vas a usar 6 canales (5.1) o vas a escuchar en estereo??
Los baffles MA son estereo y no alcanzan ni sirven para un 5.1.
Que se supone que preferis: peliculas o musica???
Estas haciendo una mezcla de equipos.... importante.


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 25, 2015)

seguramente hice una mezcla importante jaja ,mi objetivo es escuchar musica y si, me olvide que solo nesecito estereo entonces me conviene alguno de los cambridge o el rotel Ra02??


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 25, 2015)

*S*i mezcle todo!! *S*olo voy a escuchar musica asi*-*q*ue* supongo q*ue* con algun cambridge o el rotel 02 va bien.. el tema ahora es q*ue* tengo otras opciones como parlantes. *O*pinen cual combinacion seria la mejor

*Infinity p163*
Respuesta de frecuencia ( ± 3dB ) 49Hz - 20kHz
Potencia recomendada Rango Amplificador 10-150 vatios
Sensibilidad ( 2.83V @ 1m) 90 dB
Impedancia nominal 8 ohmios
Frecuencia ( s ) 3,000Hz Crossover ; 24 dB / octava
Conductor de baja frecuencia de 6-1 / 2 " ( 165mm ) MMD®
De alta frecuencia conductor 3/4 " ( 19mm ) MMD®

*Dali Zensor 1*
Rango de frecuencia ( +/- 3 dB ) 53-26,500Hz
Sensibilidad ( 2,83 V / 1 m) 86.5 dB
Impedancia nominal : 6 ohms
Máximo SPL:106 dB
Recomendada Amplificador de potencia:25-100w
Frecuencia Crossover 2.900 Hz
Alta Frecuencia Conductor 1 x 25 mm Soft Textil Dome
Baja frecuencia conductor 1 x 5.25 "Madera Fibra Cono
Tipo incluido: Bass Reflex 
Afinación Frecuencia :51.5 Hz
entrada ( s) de conexión: alambre individual
Blindaje magnético: Semi magnético blindado

*Dali Zensor 3*
Rango de frecuencia ( +/- 3 dB ) 50 - 26500Hz
Sensibilidad ( 2,83 V / 1 m) 88.0dB
Impedancia nominal 6ohms
Máximo SPL 108dB
Recomendada Amplificador de potencia 25-125W
Frecuencia Crossover 2600 Hz
Alta Frecuencia Conductor 1 x 25 mm Soft Textil Dome
Baja frecuencia conductor 1 x 7 "Madera Fibra Cono
Tipo incluido Bass Reflex
Bass Reflex Afinación Frecuencia 46.0Hz
Conexión de entrada ( s ) de alambre individual
Blindaje magnetico No

*JBL Es20*
Máxima recomendada de amplificador de Potencia 125W
Manejo de potencia ( continua / pico ) 60W / 240W
Impedancia nominal 8 ohmios
Sensibilidad ( 2.83V / 1m ) 86 dB
Respuesta de frecuencia ( ± 3dB ) 60Hz - 40kHz
Frecuencias de cruce 3300Hz - 24dB / Octava
12,000Hz - 18dB / Octava
Straight -Line Señal Path ™ (SSP )
Ultra alta frecuencia conductor radiador anillo de 3/4 " ( 19mm ) de poliéster de película montada en JBL EOS guía de ondas, blindado
Transductor de alta frecuencia de 3/4 " ( 19mm ) de cúpula de titanio laminado en guía de onda EOS blindado
Baja frecuencia del transductor 5 " ( 130 mm ) PolyPlas ™ , blindado
Protegido magnéticamente Sí

*Focal Chorus 705v*
Controladores:
5 " ( 14cm ) Polyglass medios-bajos .
1 " ( 25mm ) TNV Al / Mg invierte tweeter de cúpula Respuesta de frecuencia ( + o - 3dB ) . :
65Hz - 28kHz
Bajo punto de frecuencia :57 Hz
Sensibilidad ( 2,83 V / 1 m):89dB
Impedancia nominal :8 Ohms
Impedancia mínima:3 Ohms
Frecuencia de cruce :3 000Hz
Amplificador de potencia recomendada:25 - 100W

*Polk Audio Tsx110b*
1 Woofer - Tipo de equilibrio dinámico bi - laminado cono
1 Tweeter - Tipo de seda / polímero Dynamic Balance cúpula
sensibilidad 90 dB
Entradas de 5 vías bornes chapados en oro
Impedancia nominal 8 ohmios
Recomendado amplificador de potencia 20 a 100 vatios por canal
Respuesta de frecuencia 53Hz -25kHz
Bajo -3dB Límite 61 Hz
Alto -3dB Límite 24 kHz

Bueno ahi me complique mas , hay tantos productos y realmente no*_*se cual me conviente los precios son mas*_*o*_*menos los mismos algunos un poco mas caros q*ue* otros pero si alguno vale la pena hago el esfuerzo  frente a todos estos productos q*ue* describi que pack me conviene mas hablando de calidad y durabilidad?? espero opiniones y desde ya gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 25, 2015)

Hay un problema con los baffles, y es que son ellos los que definen el sonido (ni el apmplificador ni los reproductores hacen nada en ese sentido). Debido a eso y a que los gustos son muy particulares y que al oído lo podés engañar fácilmente, no hay una unica solución para elegir un par de baffles. Como no tenés entrenamiento ni conocés la relación del sonido "que se escucha" con las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia del baffle, lo unico que puedo recomendarte son dos alternativas:


 O vas y escuchás los baffles en algún local (pero te vas a terminar engañando cuando cambie el volumen por la sensibilidad de cada baffle).
 O que analicés las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia de cada modelo que has propuesto y elijas el/los que tengan la curva lo mas plana posible con una depresión alrededor de los 3 kHz y una muuuuy suave caída en altas frecuencias. Esa respuesta es la que, estadísticamente, tiene la mayor cantidad de adeptos.

.


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 25, 2015)

*G*enial *, *muchisimas gracias!! *H*ay un local en Capital donde tienen todos estos baffles , me fijo si puedo probarlos y analizo como decis la curva de repuesta, aun asi que criterios debo tener para que despues de comprarme lo baffles me compre un amplificador adecuado a estos? *N*o quiero dañar ningun equipo si no son compatible por eso, que tengo q*ue* tener en cuenta?


----------



## pppppo (May 25, 2015)

Ahi es simple la cuestion, impedancias compatibles 8, 6, 4 ohms y potencias idem no tiene sentido usar bafles de 250 w con un ampli de 30 w. Un bafle 125 w con un ampli de 100 ok asi sobra un poco.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 26, 2015)

Ninguno que mostras parece muy malo ( y deben costar unos buenos $$$ ) , como dice pppp , cuidado con las potencias , si estas hablando de amplis de 35w , que puede ser adecuado para una escucha hogareña mas que decente , no te conviene elegir baffles de 200w ...porque no los vas a "mover" adecuadamente . En tal caso tendrias que priorizar la Sensibilidad ( los dB/W ) lo que tampoco es un indice de calidad , solo de rendimiento .
Seria bueno que los escuches , aunque te pueden engañar y mal .... porque algunos suelen tener ecualizaciones un poco "artificiales" que de entrada parecen mas impactantes . 
Para terminar de complicarte , las curvas que te muestran los fabricantes suelen estar un poco "dibujadas" .
y otra cosa que influye muchisimo son las caracteristicas del lugar de escucha . Una alfombra mas o menos cambia la apreciación ....


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2015)

Como comentó el Dr. Z un 75% (Aproximadamente) de la calidad final de sonido depende de los gabinetes, de la parte restante un 20% (Aproximadamente) depende del acondicionamiento de la sala de escucha, Como comentó Antonio, ubicación respecto a paredes, ventanas, tipo de piso, distancia al techo, medidas de la sala, alfombras, cortinados, muebles cercanos y muchos Etc. mas.
Algunos de estos los puedes compensar o corregir, los otros los debes "Sufrir"

Respecto a la calidad del gabinete:
No siempre el mejor gabinete será el que te de la mayor satisfacción ya que de por medio se encuentra *tu* gusto personal.
Cualquiera de los miembros del Foro te puede aconsejar un gabinete de *X* marca y *N* modelo, pero esto será en base a su gusto personal que puede o no ser similar al tuyo.


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 26, 2015)

*U*n cambridge sr10 con el monitor audio bronze bx2 ?? *E*l cambridge tiene mucha potencia 85w RMS y el altavoz tiene el rango recomendado de 30-100w RMS necesitare un altavoz con mas potencia o asi esta bien?? *L*a impedancia del ampli es de 8 ohms y la de los altavoces es de 6 ohms (cada uno supongo jaja) lo bueno con el receptor es que mas adelante le puedo agregar un subwoofer, que dicen??

*L*es paso como seria la habitacion donde los colocaria y los "obstaculos" q*ue* se encuentran van a estar a una altura de unos 2 mts mas*_*o*_*menos

*P*erdon por la redaccion*,* los baffles van a estar a una altura de 2 mts mas*_*o*_*menos, no los obstaculos jajaj
*I*gual la altura y la distancia entre los baffles la puedo reducir o alargar si es conveniente , aclaro que no son nesesariamente asi.
PD: perdon por las proporciones estan muy mal hechas espero q*ue* las entiendan


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 130024​
¿ Y donde se supone estarías situada ?
Detrás de los gabinete, pared mediante, ¿ Hay vecinos ?


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 26, 2015)

*E*l sitio de escucha seria donde me posicionaria (cama y escritorio ) entre 1mt hasta 2 mts de los altavoces mas*_*o*_*menos. Entre los dos altavoces hay una ventana con cortinas ,el piso no es de alfombra,creo q*ue* es como una ceramica, en un extremo de los altvoces a 1 mt mas*_*o*_*menos hay un mueble (como en el grafico muestra, un placard) y la distancia que hay entre los altavoces y el techo (que es de yeso) es de unos 50 cm pero puede ser mas (los puedo colocar mas abajo). Detras de los gabinetes hay una pared bastante ancha como las antiguas asi*_*q*ue* por ahi no pasa nada de ruido  y no hay vecinos detras de esa pared , pero si , repito, entre los estantes donde van a estar los altavoces hay una ventana amplia, espero q*ue* los datos sirvan

*L*a ventana esta justo detras del escritorio para aclarar mejor


----------



## sergiot (May 26, 2015)

Carla, estas en la disyuntiva mas compleja que existe, jajajja.

Un dato, ojo que al levantar los bafles del piso perdes todos lo graves, además los bafles que mencionás no llegan muy abajo, el amplificador tendría que tener una opción de subwoofer, activo o pasivo.

No creo que consigas un amplificador de menos de 80W, pero eso no es problema, es mas una ventaja ya que al usarlo al 50% de la potencia máxima, por ejemplo, la distorsión será muy baja también, pero ojo que muchos bafles declaran el rango de potencia, yo tengo un Yamaha que dice 20W a 250W.

Como te dijeron, el que vayas a escucharlos sería lo mejor, fíjate que el control de tonos está en el medio, es decir plano, y si es posible que te levanten los bafles a la altura que los vas a utilizar.


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 26, 2015)

*P*robarlos seria lo mas prudente , voy a comprarlos por internet pero creo que los venden en un local de capital asi*_*q*UE* seguramente puedo probarlos, gracias por los datos que me dieron me sirvieron mucho ,ya es estoy decidida por el Cambridge sr10 topaz receiver que ademas de ser ampli tiene entrada para el subwoofer , ahora me surgue la cuestion de los baffles , los monitor audio tienen criticas positivas en todos lados pero si sus bajos no son muy fuertes me conviene sumarle un subwoofer ?? o de ultima comprarme otros baffles ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2015)

Una ventana paralela a los gabinetes  es algo deseable, pero por ahora  vamos a llamar al arquitecto.

Según tu diagrama el mejor sitio de escucha sería por sonde está la letra "S" de la palabra "Sitio"

Si vas a escuchar desde la cama un gabinete te queda lejos y el otro cerca.
Las diferencias de volumen por la distancia se corrigen mediante el balance del equipo.
Pero aparecen diferencias de sonido por retardo de la señal/fase de un gabinete (Lejos) respecto del otro (Cerca)

Supongo que la cabecera de la cama se encuentra del lado de la ventana.

¿ Posibilidades de colocar los gabinetes de otra forma ?


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 26, 2015)

*L*a cabecera no esta del lado de la ventana sino en frente del gabinete (en el sitio de escucha) y no*_*se que otra forma podria colocarlos, pero puedo poner estantes al costado de la cama sobre la pared a una altura q*ue* no me choque la cabeza con estos jaja, o sobre el escritorio (justo delante de la ventana) ya que es un escritorio amplio y no me molestan ademas la altura estaria alienada a la cabeza de una persona sentada , pero aun asi si tengo que cambiar algo o colocar algo lo puedo hacer (menos correr la ventana ) que sitios serian estrategicos?


----------



## sergiot (May 26, 2015)

La habitación tiene 6.5mt de largo, que hay en la zona blanca del dibujo?


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 26, 2015)

*E*n el otro extremo de la habitacion a lo ancho de la pared ) 3 mts)( hay un placard q*ue* ocupa toda la pared en alto y ancho y en los laterales de un lado hay otra cama y del otro puerta ,si bien la habitacion es una sola, mitad tiene el techo mas alto que la otra (la parte en blanco es la q*ue* tiene el techo mas alto) pero desde la otra mitad de la habitacion se pierde mucho el sonido por la pared del costado es muy delgada y la puerta muy grande.. seguramente no me entendieron jaja asi*_*q*ue* les paso el grafico


----------



## sergiot (May 26, 2015)

Maso menos, odea que solo podes utilizar la mitad de la derecha, según tu dibujo.

Si los ubicas en las puntas del escritorio y arriba de este? como ya estas pensando en un subwoofer por la perdida de los graves, de esa manera te alejas de las paredes laterales y del mueble.


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 26, 2015)

sii ahi no tengo problema ,el sonido viene directo a la altura de mis oidos (voy a estar sentada para leer o estudiar) y como el escritorio es muy amplio no me molesta en lo mas minimo, ahora bien si el posicionamiento esta bien ,con el cambridge sr10 voy a estar bien? es uno de los mas basicos y con 85W de potencia son suficientes y como en un receptor puedo agregarle el suwoofer ,ahora el tema esta, que parlantes me convienen???


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2015)

Si tu escritorio posee algún tipo de alzada podrías ver de colocar un par de gabinetes del tipo *Bookshelf*

Poco espacio pero, en general, buen sonido


----------



## pppppo (May 26, 2015)

Con todos estos datos es creo momento de escucharlos, elegi un ampli y dos o tres juegos de bafles tomando en cuenta la posicion donde van colocados, etc. Comentalo, mostra imagenes, escucha algunos comentarios mas, cerra el circulo de posibilidades y decidi... lo mas lindo es lo que a uno le gusta al fin de cuentas. Si no escribis en chat Dosmetros y Fogonazo trabajan menos  (letras resaltadas) Por aca tuviste de las mejores opiniones del foro


----------



## CarlaA97 (May 26, 2015)

gracias!! muchas gracias aun asi les tengo una mala noticia jaja voy a comenzar otro tema en el foro (para no alargar mucho este pueden opinar alla)  para conocer los monitores de estudio activos,los semi profesionales, que hay tanta controversia por la red sobre si se pueden usar de forma hogareña ,serian convenientes por su gran diferencia de precio frente a un ampli con sus respectivos baffles y su facilidad de uso (viene todo incorporado sin lios de cables ni regulacion del amplificador) , trato de estar abierta en opciones, aun asi, si opto por el ampli y los baffles ya se en que opiniones debo basarme


----------



## pppppo (Jun 11, 2015)

Y que paso al final?. Si es por la moderacion, te avise dos veces y a todos nos ha pasado y mas de una vez, sino esto seria un basurero, nada mas que eso.
Fotos, decision final, comentarios, por cortesia minima a los que prestaron su atencion.


----------



## CarlaA97 (Jun 16, 2015)

pppppo dijo:


> Y que paso al final?. Si es por la moderacion, te avise dos veces y a todos nos ha pasado y mas de una vez, sino esto seria un basurero, nada mas que eso.
> Fotos, decision final, comentarios, por cortesia minima a los que prestaron su atencion.


Mil disculpas ,la descortesia no fue intencional ,les agradezco profundamente a todos por su atencion pero mantuve este tema al margen porque hoy en dia no tengo los recursos ni el tiempo para volverme en la compra del equipo de sonido,que en mi caso me va a  llevar tiempo, hasta ahora tengo una idea de lo que quiero pero tengo q viajar hasta Buenos Aires para probar y concluir con mi desicion, cuando tenga nuevamente el dinero y el tiempo, pondre atencion nuevamente al tema y sin duda voy a comentarles por lo q me decidi ,compartir fotos y dar opinion , concido con lo que decis ,pero no ignore el foro porque quise ,sino por que  ahora debo tomar una pausa con este complicado tema de la musica
Saludos


----------

